# proper breathing technique ?



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Inhale as you draw and pre aim,exhale one half of your breath as you get centered,then commit and let shot happen.Ideally you want your shot to break in 4 to 8 seconds.Find a consistent predictable rhythm that works for you.Work out your breathing pattern on the bale as you get comfortable.Holding your breath past your comfort zone can cause tension and be detrimental to your sequence.


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1333335

Here is a thread i made its helped me so much!


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info !!


----------

